# How to keep brown sugar fresh



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

I though I was so clever putting an open bag of brown sugar in a zip-lock bag and squeezing the air out and putting it in the fridge. That didn't work. How can brown sugar be kept from hardening?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 16, 2019)

It used to be a pain, I like brown sugar on my steamed yams, and it always got hard.  Googled it and it works like a charm.  Just drop a couple of drops of water inside the bag and reseal the bag.  It will soften in less than a day.  It hardens because it loses it's moisture.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

PVC said:


> Just drop a couple of drops of water inside the bag and reseal the bag



That sounds good.  I will try that, too.

I think at one time, I put a half slice of bread inside the baggie with it, and it absorbed the moisture from the bread,
softened up very well, and the bread gets tossed, but helped the meal.  

The video was impressive, and amusing, while looking worth a try as well.  That method is the quickest, if one has a sudden urge for the wonderful taste of brown sugar!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2019)

debodun said:


> I though I was so clever putting an open bag of brown sugar in a zip-lock bag and squeezing the air out and putting it in the fridge. That didn't work. How can brown sugar be kept from hardening?


Don't put it in the refrigerator.   Just store in an airtight bag or container and use within 6 months of opening.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 16, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I think at one time, I put a half slice of bread inside the baggie with it, and it absorbed the moisture from the bread,
> softened up very well, and the bread gets tossed, but helped the meal.



The bread slice trick works too, but I hate wasting food.  The 2-3 drops of water works well enough for me.  I keep mine in the cupboard.  I don't own a microwave and don't want one, so that's not an option for me.  And I did use the hammer trick a couple of times.  LOL


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

PVC said:


> And I did use the hammer trick a couple of times. LOL



The hammer works well, I found, if your recipe calls for rocks of brown sugar  

and if your counter or flooring can handle the impact without being permanently damaged.
I like brown sugar but it isn't worth THAT much expense, plus the waste of the counter and flooring 

I agree, the drops of water sound excellent!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 16, 2019)

Kaila said:


> The hammer works well, I found, if your recipe calls for rocks of brown sugar



Yeah, I forgot to say, I also use brown sugar when I'm cooking oatmeal for breakfast (and also add raisins), so those ''rocks'' just melted while cooking.  This was before I learned the water trick.  I took the hard brown sugar outside and pounded it on a big rock, I didn't dare do it on the cement floor of my porch for fear of cracking it.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

It might be a good method IF one also wants to express some pent up frustration, or release some anger regarding some other topic, at the same time!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 16, 2019)

PVC said:


> The bread slice trick works too, but I hate wasting food.  The 2-3 drops of water works well enough for me.  I keep mine in the cupboard.  I don't own a microwave and don't want one, so that's not an option for me.  And I did use the hammer trick a couple of times.  LOL


I never resorted to the hammer but I have used a knuckle buster box grater to do the job.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

A slice of apple in the bag works well too.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 17, 2019)

i always put my brown sugar in a  clean mayonaise jar--it keeps it fresh---did you know putting      a slice of bread in   your cookie container will soften them  if they get stale


----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2019)

I put it in the freezer. Put the open bag in a freezer bag. I don't think I have ever had problems with it drying out that way.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

twinkles said:


> did you know putting a slice of bread in your cookie container will soften them if they get stale



I have done that, long ago, but I forgot about it.
Now I cannot remember a cookie going stale in many years.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2019)

Just watched a cooking segment on you tube.
The cook showed how to keep brown sugar soft after opening.
It was a small clay figurine that you wet and put in with the sugar. Keeps it moist.
Hard sugar? If it's not too bad heat it in the microwave.
Really hard.? Heat in microwave. Add water and make a syrup. Works in recipes.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaila said:


> The hammer works well, I found, if your recipe calls for rocks of brown sugar
> 
> and if your counter or flooring can handle the impact without being permanently damaged.
> I like brown sugar but it isn't worth THAT much expense, plus the waste of the counter and flooring
> ...


HAHAHAHA. You’re a total hoot. 
It sounds like a lucile ball skit!


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 19, 2019)

Really...a hammer.
Eat it all before it get hard.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 19, 2019)

Here it is.  The Brown Sugar Bear.

https://www.amazon.ca/Brown-Sugar-Bear-Original-Softener/dp/B000MT65BC


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Of course, instead of buying brown sugar separately, I've heard you can make your own as needed by mixing white granulated sugar with molasses. The more molasses, the darker the sugar. 

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/230511/light-or-dark-brown-sugar/


----------



## Catlady (Oct 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> Of course, instead of buying brown sugar separately, I've hear you can make your own mixing white granulated sugar with molasses. The more molasses, the darker the sugar. Proportions can probably be found on the Web.


Geez, and all this time I thought brown sugar was made from sugar canes.  You learn something everyday.


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

I think commercial brown sugar is made from superfine granulated.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> Of course, instead of buying brown sugar separately, I've heard you can make your own as needed by mixing white granulated sugar with molasses. The more molasses, the darker the sugar.


Been doing this for years...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Just watched a cooking segment on you tube.
> The cook showed how to keep brown sugar soft after opening.
> It was a small clay figurine that you wet and put in with the sugar. Keeps it moist.
> Hard sugar? If it's not too bad heat it in the microwave.
> Really hard.? Heat in microwave. Add water and make a syrup. Works in recipes.


I have one of those. It's called "Sugar Bear" and it works wonderfully well. Can't remember where I got it, probably a kitchen specialty store.


----------

